# meine Geschwister



## astoral25

El traductor me da la misma traducción en ambos casos, es lo mismo:

Diese sind meine geschwister
Diese sind meines geschwister

Estos son mis hermanos

Supuestamente si geschwister es plural, se usaría die geschwister,eine geschwister, meine geschwister deine geschwister....pero también sé que puede utilizarse como meines geschwister(esto último me lo han enseñado en un curso que estoy haciendo).

Y si no son iguales darme una explicación.

geschwister no incluiría el par no, o sólo hermanos o sólo hermanas?
Si tengo que decir mi hermano y hermana sería:

Diese sind meines geschwisterpaar


----------



## Frieder

fem. = Schwester
masc. = Bruder
Bruder + Bruder = Geschwister
Bruder + Schwester = Geschwister
Schwester + Schwester = Geschwister



astoral25 said:


> Diese sind meines geschwisterpaar


Dies sind meine Geschwister.(siempre)


----------



## astoral25

Dies=esto,esta
Diese=estos,estas(me refiero a mis hermanos)

No sería más bien:
Diese sind meine Geschwister

Pero yo sé que generalmente en palabras en singular como Bruder,Schwester...:
Diese sind meines Schwestere(aquí debe ser así)


----------



## Tonerl

astoral25 said:


> No sería más bien:
> Diese sind meine Geschwister



Diese/die (dort) sind meine Geschwister (mein Bruder und meine Schwester/meine Brüder und meine Schwestern)

Diese sind meines Schwestere(aquí debe ser así)
Diese/die (dort) sind meine Schwestern

_*Bruder + Bruder = Brüder (nicht Geschwister) *_
_*Bruder + Schwester = steht für Geschwister !*_
_*Schwester + Schwester = Schwestern (nicht Geschwister) *_

_*Bruder oder Schwester bedeutet im Singular:*_
_*eines der "Geschwister" !!!*_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## astoral25

Parece que los dos os ponéis de acuerdo con que todo va en singular(ya sean parejas de hermanos,hermanas o mixtas). Pero cada uno dice una versión distinta.

Frieder dijo:

Bruder + Bruder = Geschwister
Bruder + Schwester = Geschwister
Schwester + Schwester = Geschwister

Y Tonerl:

Bruder + Bruder = Brüder
Bruder + Schwester = Geschwister
Schwester + Schwester = Schwestern

Que hago?
No sé casi nada de alemán, así que tengo que escribir en español.


----------



## Alemanita

astoral25 said:


> Parece que los dos os ponéis de acuerdo con que todo va en singular(ya sean parejas de hermanos,hermanas o mixtas). Pero cada uno dice una versión distinta.
> 
> Frieder dijo:
> 
> Bruder + Bruder = Geschwister
> Bruder + Schwester = Geschwister
> Schwester + Schwester = Geschwister
> 
> Y Tonerl:
> 
> Bruder + Bruder = Brüder
> Bruder + Schwester = Geschwister
> Schwester + Schwester = Schwestern
> 
> Que hago?
> No sé casi nada de alemán, así que tengo que escribir en español.




Yo lo diría igual que Tonerl: los hermanos mixtos son Geschwister, los del mismo sexo son o Brüder o Schwestern.
Cuando no se sabe si hay sólo varones o sólo mujeres se pregunta p. ej. Wie viele Geschwister hast du? (¿Cuántos hermanos tienes?)
Al menos es así en mi zona en el sur de Alemania. No sabía que en la zona de Ruhr se usa Geschwister como lo indica Frieder.

singular: das Geschwister, plural: die Geschwister

En singular no lo escuché nunca, p.ej. Mein Geschwister ist 20 Jahre alt. Repito, en mi zona se dice directamente si es hombre o mujer: Mein Bruder/Meine Schwester ist 20 Jahre alt. (Mi hermano/hermana tiene 20 años.)
Esperemos más opiniones.
Saludos.


----------



## Tonerl

Hallo Alemanita !

Ob im Süden, oder im Norden Deutschlands, zwei Brüder sind Brüder und zwei Schwestern sind Schwestern und alle zusammen sind "Geschwister" !
Oder würdest du deinen Freunden/Freundinnen deine beiden Brüder als "Geschwister" vorstellen ? Mitnichten !

Du würdest IMMER sagen:
Darf ich dir meine (mehrere) Brüder vorstellen, oder
darf ich dir meine (mehrere) Schwestern vorstellen.

Und letztendlich, wenn du deine Brüder UND Schwestern zusammen vorstellst, dann würdest du sie allerdings deine "Geschwister" nennen !

Man könnte sie natürlich auch einzeln benennen, in diesem Falle hieße es dann ganz einfach:
Ich möchte dir meinen Bruder und meine Schwester vorstellen, anstatt meine "Geschwister".

Ich hoffe, nicht zur allgemeinen Verwirrung beigetragen zu haben, denn das war/ist fürwahr nicht meine Absicht !!!

LG


----------



## astoral25

Alemanita, no comprendo esto:

"singular: das Geschwister, plural: die Geschwister
En singular no lo escuché nunca, p.ej. Mein Geschwister ist 20 Jahre alt."

Geschwister es plural de por sí, que sentido tiene usar el singular........Meine Geschwister sind 20 Jahre alt(ellos, no sólo uno)

Con el dativo se emplearía mein?

Mein Geschwister ist........
Mein Kind ist...........
Mein Auto.........
Mein Haus........

Geschwister en singular sería él o ella, cualquiera, vamos que sucede como en español, el masculino gana cuando no se sabe el género. Como sucede también en francés.


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

En mi experiencia, "das Geschwister" se usa solamente si la persona no conoce el sexo del "Geschwister".

Ejemplo:
_Die Mutter sagt zu Anton, 5 Jahre alt: "Du wirst ein kleines Geschwisterchen bekommen!"
Anton: "Ein Brüderchen oder ein Schwesterchen?"
Die Mutter: "Das weiß ich noch nicht. Das können wir erst sagen, wenn es angekommen ist."_
(En la comunicación con los niños, se usan mucho los diminotivos (-chen))

Por eso, tu frase
_Mein Geschwister ist ..._
no suena natural.
Se diría
_Meine Schwester ist ..._
o
_Mein Bruder ist ..._


----------

